# Good install shop in Memphis, TN?



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I hope this is in the right place, if not, feel free to move it....Due to work and lack of time, I'm going to bite the bullet and have a professional shop handle most of my basic audio install (Pioneer 860mp HU and 2 amps) with them supplying wiring, install kit, whatever is needed.

I found one shop down the road from where I work alot and for my '08 Uplander Cargo minivan, I was quoted about $650. Sounds like alot but I'm used to doing everything myself and new vehicles require more work/parts.

This is to install my equipment (HU and 2 amps), they supply the stereo dash kit, wiring kits, dist blocks,etc, the GM PAC interface to retain factory chimes and also adding a dedicated speaker under the dash for the chime sounds. 

Seems like a decent shop but if you guys know of any favorites, let me know.

Jeremy


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

add the parts up plus labor and it sounds about right.. Try Stereo One.


----------



## 87FoRunner (Jan 7, 2011)

Older thread but i'll toss in some input. 

I have had good luck with Stereo One on Germantown Parkway and used to get good service at Auto Radio on Gtown parkway as well. (until Adam May left)


----------

